# Tv Panasonic ct-g2150r sin sonido



## foc (Sep 19, 2014)

Bueno compañeros,  aqui les traigo otra duda me llego esta Tv panasonic ct-g2150r sin audio segun el dueño, el volumen se puso al maximo solo, y despues dejo de oirse la tv cuenta con el integrado de audio an17807a cuyos voltajes estan bien solo en el pin 8 debe de haber un voltaje que varia de acuerdo a la posicion del volumen que marca el osd osea que en volumen bajo hay uno milivolts y subiendo aumenta a por decir a si 2v y en ese pin no hay variedad de voltaje les comento que en el pin 11 de stand by hay 3.2 volts y puenteando ese pin momentaniamente con el pin 8 si hay volumen(sonido) pero al maximo, entonces nesecito la variacion de voltaje para controlar el sonido espero y me de a entender el microcontrolador(pin 76) llega hasta cerca del transistor Q2350 que es el que controla stand by de alli en adelante me confundo comoo podria saber si sale el pulso de control del nicrocontrolador como podria medir eso ..les reitero que el IC de audio tiene sus voltajes correctos solo el pin 8(no pinocho jajaj) es que  falta adjunto diagrama y una foto....les agradecere sus cometariosss

el manual de servicio es muy pesado lo subire para que lo puedan descargar gracias

http://www.mediafire.com/view/wy53fmbk531ap4t/Panasonic_CT-G2150R_CT-G2985S_CT-F2120S_CT-F2115M.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2014)

el diodo cambialo,seguro tiene fuga ,el que esta donde el transistor Q2350 y verifica los condensadores asociados


----------



## foc (Sep 23, 2014)

ok gracias rey julien los checare estaba pensando ya como ultimo hacer un divisor resistivo para tener de 18v mas o menos 2.5 volts ya con eso hay sonido yy poner un potenciometro a las entradas del I.C para variar el volumen pero lo que me indicas lo checare mañana temprano ya que mi mesa de trabajo esta hecha un desastre de antemano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2014)

revisa si no se desvalorizo alguna resistencia.
esa falla siempre esta en esa seccion,
tambien verifica que funcionen los dos canales de audio,
porque hay veces que cuando uno de ellos no funciona pasa eso,
se cae la tencion en esa patita


----------



## foc (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok gracias mañana checo y comento por que ya ando algo desesperado con esto 



Otra preguntita en este mismo rato he estado buscando substitutos y no encuentro te molestaria en orientarme con el subtituto  de el diodos  D2353 y el D2350 creo el D2350 decian ke era un diodo zener de 9.1 volts sino fuera mucha molestia con esa info me doy por bien servido mas que nada el D2353 gracias otra vez


----------



## foc (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola amigos escribode nuevo para comunicar que la tv ya kedo..... con modificasions pero ya se la llevaron el tv era de una señora algo grande en años no tanto pero totalmente desatendida de lo tecnologico ella solo queria que su tv se escuchara .....bueno pues simple hice un divisor resistivo con 2 resistencias y un potenciometro sin calculo solo lo hice a prueba pero funciono el divisor me entrega 0 a 3v aprox. suficiente para un buen volumen y buena respuesta en la variacion del volumen con esto di fin a la tediosa busqueda ya que todos los componentes me marcaban bien agradesco a el rey julien por su ayuda y graciassss


----------

